# Traditional Summer Program vs Online Summer School?



## Education4Life

Summer is almost here and I am debating what to do with my 5 year old. The debate is do I send her to a traditional summer program/camp or do I try an online program. The additional work in Math and Reading would be a plus for her. I work from home so online is definitely easier for me. Does anyone have any advice, has anyone ever tried an online summer program?


----------



## rosettasmith

Traditional summer camps are better.


----------



## jeannekc

Traditional camp! Nature and exercise and children and fun and good memories!


----------

